# RIP poor little rat :(



## simplysardonic

Like one of the comments says, why are all these pictures of 'mythical' animals so grainy, especially as even the most basic mobile phone camera takes a better picture than that, looks like a normal sized wild rat that's been taken at an exaggerated angle to me
Its sad when people feel the need to glorify killing an animal, regardless of whether it was classed as vermin
Housing worker kills giant rat in New York project | Mail Online


----------



## manic rose

poor rattie. I know it's classed as vermin but like you said there really is no need to celebrate someone killing it like this 

However this bit did make me smile...



> Even the cats are afraid of the rats. They get together and gang up on the cats.'


----------



## Snippet

I know wild rats are pests that need to be controlled, but I think it's sad that some people think 'It's ok, they're vermin so we can torture them'. Some people have no respect for another being's life.


----------



## mrdynamite

That's a big rat!


----------



## Merenwenrago

That is not big they should come and see our cane rats they are huge.

Well RIP cute rat looks way cuter than the one below

This was found in my country









Some get bigger than that. Hopefully I did not give people nightmares.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Is it just me or did that first 'big rat' look like a dead chiuahua?? (sp?)


----------



## Merenwenrago

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is it just me or did that first 'big rat' look like a dead chiuahua?? (sp?)


Now that you say that it does look similar


----------



## simplysardonic

Merenwenrago said:


> That is not big they should come and see our cane rats they are huge.
> 
> Well RIP cute rat looks way cuter than the one below
> 
> This was found in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some get bigger than that. Hopefully I did not give people nightmares.


Now I think he's cute too, but I'm just nuts for rats


----------



## Merenwenrago

simplysardonic said:


> Now I think he's cute too, but I'm just nuts for rats


I only like the small rats


----------



## manic rose

Merenwenrago said:


> That is not big they should come and see our cane rats they are huge.
> 
> Well RIP cute rat looks way cuter than the one below
> 
> This was found in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some get bigger than that. Hopefully I did not give people nightmares.


ooooh I want one! could take it out for walkies and scare the locals


----------



## bearcub

although it is horrible parading that poor animal like that, I've got to admit whenever I see one of those big rats I feel queezy  can't stand them


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thats a shame that an animals life was ended in such a way! I quite like rats, but wild rats huge pain in the bum bum


----------

